# Pfs Video, My Attempt At Not Shooting My Hand



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well I finally got out inbetween the rain showers and this is the result

im hooked


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"It relaxes me."
"I only do it to be social"
"I can quit anytime I want"
"Its natural, how can it be bad for you?"
"I am different"

If you use a PFS, take a good hard look at yourself.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> "It relaxes me."
> "I only do it to be social"
> "I can quit anytime I want"
> "Its natural, how can it be bad for you?"
> ...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> "It relaxes me."
> "I only do it to be social"
> "I can quit anytime I want"
> "Its natural, how can it be bad for you?"
> ...


That's ****ing hilarious! and vaguely familiar...

you look a little gun shy, Andy... at least you hit the sling, not your hand like most of us


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just made two pfs slingshots, how do they feel? haven't had time to band them up yet









Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> I've just made two pfs slingshots, how do they feel? haven't had time to band them up yet


once it 'clicks' your away









check out pfshooter on youtube, his channel has EVERYTHING you need to know


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

pop shot said:


> you look a little gun shy, Andy... at least you hit the sling, not your hand like most of us


gun shy lol, If only you had seen me going threw a window from a ladder with an LSW on full auto









I'm still scared of that concentration lapse when I blow my hand while off being cocky with a 12mill lead


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh .... looks like you are well on the way. Welcome to the world of the pfs!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Charles said:


> Ahhhh .... looks like you are well on the way. Welcome to the world of the pfs!!!


everything just looks like a target!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done, getting over the fear is the first step, stay with it mate, you will be fine.
Philly


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

philly said:


> Well done, getting over the fear is the first step, stay with it mate, you will be fine.


Thank you Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> "It relaxes me."
> "I only do it to be social"
> "I can quit anytime I want"
> "Its natural, how can it be bad for you?"
> ...


well said JR, Andy i do believe you got it mate! fun huh


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

for sure!!! even my cats look like targets (joke) lol


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> for sure!!! even my cats look like targets (joke) lol


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

GLAD YOUR HOOKED BECAUSE I'VE BEEN HOOKED AND CANT STOP FOR SOME TIME NOW!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> GLAD YOUR HOOKED BECAUSE I'VE BEEN HOOKED AND CANT STOP FOR SOME TIME NOW!


Its definitely addictive, shame the weather is pants for the next few days, don't know if i trust myself flinging marbles in the house


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Get some garbanzos and go ape-S!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you're having fun... I still remember the last time a ball went almost all the way through my hand, so you're more than welcome to it until I forget what it felt like!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks like you're having fun... I still remember the last time a ball went almost all the way through my hand, so you're more than welcome to it until I forget what it felt like!


well hitting my hand is one thing, I nearly blew my cheek off learning butterfly today Bill, have a nice bruise


----------

